# net-tools to iproute2 migration -- documentation ?

## jagdpanther

I there any documentation on migrating an existing Gentoo system from using net-tools (ifconfig etc.) to iproute2?  What about a list of configuration files to change?  (I know about /etc/conf.d/net but what else?)

Thanks

----------

## AngelKnight

Howdy,

Not sure what you're getting at exactly.  I haven't done any looking around so I'm unaware of any particular gotchas with iproute2 and /etc/init.d/net.*.

On a Gentoo system, just make sure you have iproute2 emerge'd in, and barring any config settings to prevent it I think iproute2 tools are used in preference to net-tools to do network setup, in baselayout-1 or in baselayout-2 + openrc.

Perhaps if you described what isn't working we can help?

----------

